
Existing US Tax Code Hurts American Firms - masonic
http://uplift.theepoch.com/existing-u-s-tax-code-hurts-american-firms_2325514.html
======
foobarbazetc
Must be why they all have hundreds of billions in free cash flow doing
nothing.

